# [Risolto] download sorgenti gentoo 2.6.20

## fanfra

Salve a tutti, 

come posso emergere il sorgenti del kernel gentoo 2.6.20?

Quando digito

```

emerge --pretend gentoo-sources

```

ottengo il riferimento al kernel 2.6.19!

Grazie in anticipo!Last edited by fanfra on Mon Jun 18, 2007 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

 :Rolling Eyes: 

E noi come facciamo a saperlo se non ci dici su che architettura sei, per esempio?

Ad ogni modo, guarda qui http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=gentoo-sources

Per x86 e amd64 la versione stabile piu' recente e' la 2.6.20-r8, quindi e' probabile che basi un 

```
emerge --sync
```

----------

## fanfra

I'm sorry

L'architettura è x86. 

Ho installato gentoo 2007.0, quindi pensavo che portage fosse aggiornato all'ultimo grido!

Comunque dagli ebuild gentoo-sources non sono riuscito a capire con quale meccanismo viene individuato la versione del kernel da emergere! Potresti darmi una dritta?

Grazie per la pazienza!

----------

## crisandbea

 *fanfra wrote:*   

> I'm sorry
> 
> L'architettura è x86. 
> 
> Ho installato gentoo 2007.0, quindi pensavo che portage fosse aggiornato all'ultimo grido!
> ...

 

Una bella dritta è quella di leggersi la documentazione:

1

2

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *fanfra wrote:*   

> Ho installato gentoo 2007.0, quindi pensavo che portage fosse aggiornato all'ultimo grido!

 

L'evoluzione dei pacchetti su gentoo e' continua, quindi usare uno snapshot di mesi fa non e' certo da ultimo grido  :Wink: 

 *fanfra wrote:*   

> Comunque dagli ebuild gentoo-sources non sono riuscito a capire con quale meccanismo viene individuato la versione del kernel da emergere! Potresti darmi una dritta?

 

Come detto da crisandbea leggiti la doc.

La versione che emerge cerchera' di installarti, comunque, e' la versione piu' recente in base alle keywords che accetti.

Su un sistema x86 classico, si accetta la keyword x86 che sta per stabile; ~x86 sta per testing.

Ogni ebuild ha una lista di keywords come puoi vedere dall'esempio:

```
0 $ grep KEY /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/*.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~alpha amd64 arm ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 s390 sparc x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.18.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r7.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5.ebuild:KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm ppc ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r7.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r1.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r2.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r3.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r4.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r5.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ppc ppc64 ~s390 sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6.ebuild:KEYWORDS="amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r7.ebuild:KEYWORDS="amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 sparc x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8.ebuild:KEYWORDS="amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 sparc x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r9.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.21.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r1.ebuild:KEYWORDS="alpha ~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r2.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r3.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

```

Il kernel con keyword x86 piu' recente verra' emerso (ovviamente tralasciando particolari casi in cui l'utente ha settato maschere e via dicendo)

----------

## fanfra

Grazie lavish 

sei stato chiarissimo, tuttavia ho scaricato l'ultimo snapshot di portage "portage-20070614.tar.bz2" e non è presente l'ebuild "gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8". Anche eselect mi fornisce una lista con solo i kernel 2.6.19.

----------

## Scen

Ma per caso hai scaricato lo snapshot e lo hai decompresso in /usr/portage? Spero di no  :Razz: 

Per aggiornare il Portage Tree devi effettuare

```

emerge --sync

```

P.S. Per effettuare ricerche nel database dei pacchetti ti consiglio di usare eix:

```

emerge eix

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *fanfra wrote:*   

> Grazie lavish 
> 
> sei stato chiarissimo, tuttavia ho scaricato l'ultimo snapshot di portage "portage-20070614.tar.bz2" e non è presente l'ebuild "gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8". Anche eselect mi fornisce una lista con solo i kernel 2.6.19.

 

Puoi postare l'output di 

```
ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.*
```

----------

## fanfra

Non posso utilizzare l'opzione --sync in quanto sto lavorando su una macchina isolata!

Ecco la lista

```

 ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6*

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r9.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r7.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.18.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r1.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r2.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r3.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r6.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r7.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.19.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r1.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r2.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r3.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r4.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r5.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6.ebuild

 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20.ebuild

```

----------

## Scen

E allora la procedura giusta per aggiornare "a mano" il Portage tree è questa (eseguire come utente root):

Scaricare lo snapshot

Decomprimerlo in una directory temporanea a piace (es. ~/temp/)

Aggiornare con il seguente comando:

```

rsync -avzP --delete --delete-after --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-* /usr/portage/ ~/temp/portage/

```

Aggiornare i metadati:

```

emerge --metadata

```

Prova così e facci sapere se si risolve.

----------

## fanfra

Salve a tutti!

Riepilogo: mi servirebbe l'ultimo kernel stabile di gentoo, la macchina dove sto lavorando e isolata! Il problema è che non riesco ad aggiornare l'albero di portage. Scen mi ha suggerito di utilizzare rsync, ottimo!

Stato: anche rsync sembra non aver funzionato. Infatti nell'elenco dei kernel stabili non è presente il 2.6.20-r8, che è invece presente nello snapshot che ho scaricato dal mirror! Non riesco a capire il perché!  Qualcuno mi sa dare qualche suggerimento su cosa fare?

Grazie in anticipo!

F

----------

## crisandbea

@fanfra 

hai seguito tutta la procedura descritta da Scen ???

se non hai possibilità di collegarti ad internet da quella macchina, quella è la procedura.

ciao

----------

## fanfra

Ciao crisandbea,

ho eseguito i passi si Scen, ma il risultato non è cambiato!

PS: a proposito del comando rsync proposto da Scen, le due dir vanno invertite, o no?

Grazie

----------

## Kernel78

scusa ma io se provo a scaricare l'ultimo snapshot vedo

```
$ tar tvf portage-latest.tar.bz2 | grep gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

-rw-r--r-- portage/portage   745 2007-05-11 00:36 portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- portage/portage   813 2007-05-02 20:28 portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/files/digest-gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

-rw-rw-r-- portage/portage   587 2007-05-11 00:36 portage/metadata/cache/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

@fanfra

La cosa piu probabile è che nel fare i passaggi che ti ha indicato Scen, tu faccia un piccolo stupido errore di trascrizione, capace però di mandare a putt**e tutto.

la procedura è quella

----------

## crisandbea

 *fanfra wrote:*   

> Ciao crisandbea,
> 
> ho eseguito i passi si Scen, ma il risultato non è cambiato!
> 
> PS: a proposito del comando rsync proposto da Scen, le due dir vanno invertite, o no?
> ...

 

al massimo puoi fare:

```

rm -fr /usr/portage

tar xfvj /path/to/portage.tar.bz -C /usr

emerge --metadata (oppure se si usa eix: "eix-sync -m")
```

----------

## fanfra

OK! 

Ho ridato il comando di rsync e questa volta è andato a buon fine; nella dir /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources sono presenti gli ultimi ebuild dei kernel disponibili.  Non riesco a capire perché la prima volta non è andata! Ho semplicemente richiamato il comando con ctrl-r e ho ri-dato invio! Booo

Saluti e grazie a tutti

----------

## fanfra

Ok chiudo!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

dovresti mettere il Tag [Risolto] al titolo del post

----------

## fanfra

Mi piacerebbe, ma non riesco a capire come!

Nella doc. non ho trovato nulla, se mi spiegate lo faccio subito!

Saluti

----------

## Scen

In questa discussione, spostati nel (tuo) primo messaggio, e premi il pulsante "Modifica" a destra, modifica il titolo, e dai conferma!

----------

## fanfra

Grazie Scen ... sono proprio un niubbo!

----------

## djinnZ

 *fanfra wrote:*   

> Non riesco a capire perché la prima volta non è andata!

 

Probabilmente perchè per qualche "strana e misteriosa" ragione rsync credeva di avere a che fare con qualcosa di più recente dello snapshot.   :Cool: 

----------

